# rock tumbler



## groundsloth (Jul 20, 2015)

Can a rock tumbler be used as a bottle tumbler, if it is the appropriate model rock tumbler?


----------



## DeeSter (Jul 21, 2015)

To do the insides, yes. Not something I ever thought of doing until Bottleworm mentioned it over here. I still think it's a kickass idea!


----------



## groundsloth (Jul 21, 2015)

Can you recommend a brand/model specific rock tumbler?


----------



## groundsloth (Jul 21, 2015)

Is it better to have a vibrating tumbler or a rotating tumbler, or does in not matter?


----------



## teamballsout (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey groundsloth i would not recomend using a vib tubler i have tried many of modles with little to no success. I rockhound as another hobby. The bottle has to be held solid and usually tumbling in a tumbler is good for inside sickness.
Jason


----------



## groundsloth (Jul 21, 2015)

thanks, I'm thinking of getting a rotating rock tumbler.I read some on another thread about packing the bottle in with peanuts. I might custom build a PVC pipe that fits on the tumbler and use that for that bottles.


----------

